# 2012 Nissan Sentra automatic base model



## schwegjr (8 mo ago)

I replaced the timing chains and guides and tensioner. Car started right up made sure all the fluids are good. I drove it for 40 minutes and I pulled into the parking spot at my apartment and I tried to restart it and it wont start. Anyone else have a similar problem with the car


----------



## schwegjr (8 mo ago)

schwegjr said:


> I replaced the timing chains and guides and tensioner. Car started right up made sure all the fluids are good. I drove it for 40 minutes and I pulled into the parking spot at my apartment and I tried to restart it and it wont start. Anyone else have a similar problem with the car


Also I forgot to mention it cranks fine and wants to start but wont.and no check engine light or codes


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Assuming it isn't something goofy like a security issue, there are a limited number of things which can cause a no-start that the ECM can't monitor and that won't throw codes. First exclude fuel, because it's easy. Spray something combustible like Brakleen or Gumout down the barrel past the air filter. If it starts up, the engine is fuel starved. If that isn't it, try disconnecting the CMP (cam sensor) and see if it starts after a long crank. If so, it's running using the CKP (crank sensor) alone because the cam sensor has gone south. The CKP is harder to reach, but the same technique will work, disconnect it and see if the engine starts using the CMP. Both of those sensors can work intermittently at cranking speed but start working properly once the engine fires and the reluctor wheel picks up speed, so it's possible for either one to cause a no-start or hard start without the ECM declaring them "flatlined" and throwing a P0335 or P0340.


----------

